# Yampa Flows? (late season)



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

we did it three years ago at low (750 cfs) flows in small boats and it was pretty great.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Chances are labor day you will be walking down the river.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm surprised it's even a lottery launch that late in the season. I kinda thought their permit season was from May 1 to like July 15th or something.... 

Last season had above average flows, but looks like it was down to about 200 by Labor Day.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I'd probably want 800 or so to drag a small raft through. Ive only run it once at about a grand (early July) and it was pretty damn low. Can't imagine you'd want Cross at 200 but I guess it could set the stage for suffrage.

It'll be self support ducky, kayak or canoe on labor day. Beautiful time to be down there tho and you can slay big northerns if thats your game. 

Had no idea they would let you spend your money on an application for that date. Good ol wreck.gov, they'll take anybody's loot.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/co/nwis/dvstat/?referred_module=sw&site_no=09260050&por_09260050_19311=345876,00060,19311,1982-10-01,2019-10-14&format=html_table&stat_cds=mean_va&date_format=YYYY-MM-DD&rdb_compression=file&submitted_form=parameter_selection_list


Hopefully that works- last 30+ years average first week of Sept is 240-260

Rafts I've heard 700 ish will get you down- Duckies 400 ish.


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

I did it last year with a buddy between first and second weeks of August, my recollection was that the cfs ranged from 6-800+, depending on the day, rainstorms, etc. 

We were in a packraft and (my) inflatable kayak. We did fine, only 2-3 spots where we momentarily bottomed out, and that might have been due to some sloppy routefinding. We had a really great time, saw zero people until Echo Park. The rapids were slower & lower, Warm Springs was a slightly technical 2+ IMO. No mosquitos! 

I do recall thinking at the end, however, that I wouldn't want to do it too much lower. The relaxed pace was nice, but if it was steady grounding and much slower that might get old. Just my opinion, 

-Tom


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

WOW! Thank you so much for the info. Can I cancel my permit and get my $200 back?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

cosurfgod said:


> WOW! Thank you so much for the info. Can I cancel my permit and get my $200 back?



Yes, you will just loose the reservation fee of $6 or maybe it's up to $10 now.


----------



## skixc (May 16, 2009)

USGS WATERDATA IS THE SOURCE FOR FLOWS 

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/co/...od=&begin_date=2019-08-05&end_date=2019-09-12

This should be the Yampa for around the dates you have. You can see the median flows noted by the triangles. 

Take your hiking boots. even if you do a kayak you will be dragging the boat half of the time. The water at 100 to 200cfs is maybe 18 inches deep but the rocks are two feet or more. We made it to Mantle ranch one time in August with only a hundred cfs and spent more time walking than paddling.


----------

